# Male ENFP + Female ISFP - How would that work? :)



## JohnyDoGood (Dec 17, 2009)

I would like to hear your thoughts about this matchup.

I'm madly attracted to her but she puzzles me, in a good way I guess.


----------



## Lilsnowy (Sep 9, 2009)

You're both very different, but could probably really appreciate the differences, at least for awhile. ISFPs are known for being intense, artistic and not very expressive of emotions, but they feel everything intensely and serously. You're affirming, which is good and very playful which could bring a lot of that into the reationship. Hopefully ISFPs take things as they come as we do. I've read or heard that ISFPs are sensual and earthy, and love art or nature, like ISTPs, 

Strong sensors can be great for us ENFPs, but you will want a lot of verbal expressions of love and you might not get that to the extent you might need. I find sensors to be mysteries to discover and so facinating, so the puzzle of trying to figure her out is going to keep you cativated for awhile. It's part of the appeal between us and sening types.


----------



## spring (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm actually curious about this too. I tend to have a lot of ISFP suitors and I think for quite a few of them it would work out for life.

My experience with ISFPs (as friends) is that they're very sensual, gentle, and caring. ...I haven't felt much but peace radiating from them, which is nice and surprising. I don't really have any negative things to say about it, at least not yet.


----------



## Caila (Nov 25, 2009)

ENFPs seem very supportive of me, but I'm an ixfp. 
Similar tastes in music, but most of them I've known are into cheesy crap.

I keep saying this, that everyone is different and it also depends if the type is unhealthy.


----------



## seangee (Jun 30, 2010)

The only ISFP I know fairly well feels a need to seem aloof to feel superior to others and enjoys employing sophisticated language to seem more intelligent. He knows you won't know the obscure word he's talking about but he'll use it anyway just so he can say 

"Oh what? You don't what this word means? Really?"

But he DETESTS how an ENFP (another girl and I) can just shrug it off and know his motivations (meaning he's not aloof enough). (I'm sure he's a "bad" ISFP).

I think her (the other ENFP) and I just go with the idea that "no one can make you feel inferior without your consent"

ENFPs may care about how others view them, but they also have the uncanny abiity to know a person's motives. If the person is trying to make them feel inferior to make themseves feel good - then an ENFP won't feel inferior s/he'll be annoyed.


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 26, 2009)

If I'm right about everyone in the video...this is how it'd work.


----------



## Clonester (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm a male ENFP dating a female ISFP right now. We've been dating for five months. She is very caring and sweet, though she has a deep inner selfishness of sorts that only I really see. Most people she goes out of her way to help and please. She's loves to be close with me and I love that. She loves dancing and listening to music. I'm a very smart person, and love sports. We have some differences. I can overthink things, whereas she has a live and let live attitude. So she might do something with ends up troubling me. Then I overthink the situation and wonder why she would do that to me. It isn't until I talk to her that I find out it wasn't intentional.

There are a lot of great aspects to the relationship. We are having some difficulties right now, but that has more to do with her as a person and not with her MBTI type.


----------



## Ikari T (Nov 1, 2008)

I happen to know a male friend ENFP with his ISFP girlfriend. They were living together for about two years until he has to be in some other state because of his new job. Anyway, they got along pretty well as if they are husband and wife. 

Therefore, I'm confident to say that this match sure has a potential indeed.


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 26, 2009)

idris said:


> If I'm right about everyone in the video...this is how it'd work.
> 
> YouTube - Video Hits Interviews Andre3000 - Part 1


Just switch the genders around.


----------



## Ranoosha (Nov 18, 2010)

im ISFP! i have the biggest crush on an ENFP. but shhhh i cant let him know that. :laughing:


----------

